

Show HN: Recapp'd – Improving NBA boxscores - kohanz
http://recappd.com

======
kohanz
OP and author here to add some context.

This is a side-project that was motivated by learning. As a software engineer
in the medical device space by day, this project was an opportunity to develop
a web app (first time doing this solo), learn a relatively new technology
(rails), and scratch my own itch.

The problem I was having that this site attempts to solve is that of a long-
time NBA fan, who used to have a lot more time to dive into scores, read game-
recaps, peruse boxscores and watch video highlights. As I found my free time
dwindling while my appetite for information remained the same, I longed for a
solution that would give me more information 'at a glance' than your typical
ESPN scores page.

It's plainly obvious I'm not a designer, nor experienced web developer, but
I'm proud of having followed through and launching _something_. I've been
spending an hour here and there on the site, with long breaks in between (for
example, when your scraping source decides to change their schema, sigh) for
over 2 years now. Show HN was always a goal of mine and I'm glad I've made it.

Games at-a-glance: [http://recappd.com](http://recappd.com)

Sample detailed box-score: [http://recappd.com/games/2015/1/21/OKC-
WAS](http://recappd.com/games/2015/1/21/OKC-WAS)

Feel free to click around. Player names, teams, and badge descriptions (hover,
then click on help-text) all lead to other pages.

